# Does my Gaggia Classic boiler need replacing?



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi all, I noticed the flow of water from my machine was slow (290ml per min) Mark @gaggiamanualservice.com recommended checking the solenoid. I managed to take the boiler out, originally just going to check the solenoid valve but got into the boiler to check too, I havent seen one this bad online. I am wondering if cleaning it is OK (If I can) or does it need replacing? If it needs replacing can I put a stainless steel one in if I can find one?

Heres when I first got into the boiler.

















After soaking for 2 hours in puly cleaner. and Lots of wire brush scrubbing, grouphead part looks OK bottom still very bad and surface pitted..


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You can use this boiler, just need to polish sealing surface, but if you want to have a perfect classic buy a new one.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Personally I'd reuse that boiler after making sure the mating surface is clean. It's a big lump of metal so a bit of pitting shouldn't cause a problem.

Would also be interested in finding out if a stainless boiler would fit though.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks fairly standard for an old gaggia...should be fine after descaling. Will possibly need to redress the sealing surface with a Dremel or similar (or by hand).

If you've got the exterior of the boiler wet during cleaning (namely the white ceramic insulators on the heaters) be prepared for a shorting issue when you fire her back up.... easily solved, just a heads up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Close the steam valve and turn the boiler upside down, mix some de-scaling fluid and fill the boiler and leave to soak. Wash and rinse then if you wish you can polish the inside . To clean up and polish the sealing flange use a piece of wet and dry on a flat surface (a piece of glass is ideal) use a few spots of water and a spot of fairy liquid as lubricant, work boiler in a rotary movement to achieve a good finish.

As mentioned above, do not get terminals wet. the insulation material (like chalk) absorbs moisture. Do not let D/ scaling fluid overflow and run down the sides of the boiler.


----------



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

Thankyou all for your advice. Mark fromgaggiaservice.com did recommend replacing. Since I have no money at moment, I am going to clean it as best I can and if it works I will check in a few monthsif it lasts. Thankyou all for the heads up although I have already overflowed the descaler down the sides. This is going to take me a while, at least till tomorrow so I will try and keep everything dry from now on. @El carajillo what grain wet and dry would you suggest? I will try and get some tomorrow. There's no way I can polish the insides. The pitting is very deep. There's a lot of scale I cant get with my brushes either.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It will work, just polish the surface well, thousands of gaggias are with boilers in similar condition







. I have seen on the net that some users use a lathe machine for fast operations.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Choronzon said:


> Thankyou all for your advice. Mark fromgaggiaservice.com did recommend replacing. Since I have no money at moment, I am going to clean it as best I can and if it works I will check in a few monthsif it lasts. Thankyou all for the heads up although I have already overflowed the descaler down the sides. This is going to take me a while, at least till tomorrow so I will try and keep everything dry from now on. @El carajillo what grain wet and dry would you suggest? I will try and get some tomorrow. There's no way I can polish the insides. The pitting is very deep. There's a lot of scale I cant get with my brushes either.


Citric acid is cheaper than Puly descaler.

If you want some inspiration just have a read of this thread.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Choronzon said:


> Thankyou all for your advice. Mark fromgaggiaservice.com did recommend replacing. Since I have no money at moment, I am going to clean it as best I can and if it works I will check in a few monthsif it lasts. Thankyou all for the heads up although I have already overflowed the descaler down the sides. This is going to take me a while, at least till tomorrow so I will try and keep everything dry from now on. @El carajillo what grain wet and dry would you suggest? I will try and get some tomorrow. There's no way I can polish the insides. The pitting is very deep. There's a lot of scale I cant get with my brushes either.


Depends on how rough the surface is, If it is not too deeply pitted try some 240 grit with water and fairy, this should give you a decent finish. You can often buy assorted sheets then if you need some coarser grit initially you will have it ready.

If it is not too bad just one sheet will be sufficient. Take care NOT to go over the edge of the paper as you rotate the boiler as it will rip the paper.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If you haven't got replacement gaskets yet  the espresso shop sells a service kit with them in. It also has new thermostats as they degrade over time & you may as well replace them while you have everything in pieces.

They also sell new boilers if you decide to go that way but they're not exactly cheap.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> If you haven't got replacement gaskets yet  the espresso shop sells a service kit with them in. It also has new thermostats as they degrade over time & you may as well replace them while you have everything in pieces.


I second replacing the thermostats, particularly the brew one. You need to be working at the right temperature if your coffee is going to taste as good as it should.


----------



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey many thanks for you help all. I got it as smooth as I could and have just re installed everything. Unfortunately the temp sensor detatched from the sugru mount at the last moment.

Before this process I was getting 260ml per minute from the naked showerscreen (no portafilter) and now getting 450-460ml per minute. Unfortunately I forgot to get a picture. Have yet to check for leaks but will do that now. As the temp sensor is "loose" the pid heats the mahine up too much at minute. Looking at upgrading my temp sensor to make boiler stripping a bit easier.

I did replace the boiler gasket and solenoid gasket, I didn't get the new thermostats as I have PID thermostats instead.

Spent so much money on tools :0 ... now I need a toolbox! AAAAAHHHHH

@ashcroc that was very inspiring!


----------



## Choronzon (Jun 16, 2018)

looks leak free apart from where it was leaking near pump already. Awaiting PTFE tape for that.


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

jj-x-ray said:


> Looks fairly standard for an old gaggia...should be fine after descaling. Will possibly need to redress the sealing surface with a Dremel or similar (or by hand).
> 
> If you've got the exterior of the boiler wet during cleaning (namely the white ceramic insulators on the heaters) be prepared for a shorting issue when you fire her back up.... easily solved, just a heads up.


Hi, I think i've got my GC boiler wet during cleaning/de-scaling, as it's shorting the moment I turn her on at the wall. Can you elaborate on how you would solve this? Any feedback is very much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

I had this, you just need to dry it out, If I remember rightly just disconnect the earth and leave it to heat up for 30 mins or so. just don't touch the casing and you'll be fine just turn it on and off at the wall


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

What diggy said as long as you are confident doing it and don't touch the case as it's an electrocution risk. I am not telling you to do this, if you choose to do so, you proceed at your own risk.

Also it's more like 30 seconds or less rather than 30 mins. It allows the element to heat up without tripping the breaker. The water absorbed by the ceramic will heat up and start fizzing and boiling out, this didn't take more than about 20 secs from start to finish since it's a very small amount. Once it's effectively dried itself out you can switch everything off again and refit the earth connections before turning it on to check if the breaker is still tripping.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Whoops yes, I meant to say leave it for 30 minutes after you've tuned it off again.

That is what I did


----------

